
The Strange Art of the Posthumous Portrait - prismatic
https://newrepublic.com/article/139578/strange-art-posthumous-portrait
======
samirillian
Can't resist [http://www.theonion.com/video/george-w-bush-debuts-new-
paint...](http://www.theonion.com/video/george-w-bush-debuts-new-paintings-of-
dogs-friends-35799)

------
LordWinstanley
Interesting article. Shame about the lack of illustrations

